

Sourceforge now wrapping Open Source downloads with crapware installer? - tiernano

Just tried to download Filezilla from SourceForge using the standard download link (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;filezilla-project.org&#x2F;download.php?type=client) and was sent to here (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourceforge.net&#x2F;projects&#x2F;filezilla&#x2F;files&#x2F;FileZilla_Client&#x2F;3.7.1.1&#x2F;FileZilla_3.7.1.1_win32-setup.exe&#x2F;download?accel_key=57%3A1373272918%3Ahttps%253A&#x2F;&#x2F;filezilla-project.org&#x2F;download.php%253Ftype%253Dclient%3Abff2508b%2469cc5f6fe725f94303942a1069ab89e14d7c410d&amp;click_id=401e3f28-e7aa-11e2-b604-0200ac1d1d91&amp;source=accel). The file i downloaded was called SFInstaller_SFFZ_filezilla_8706467_.exe, which is signed by ask.com, and when it runs, it tells me i am using the &quot;Secure downloader&quot; and &quot;would i like to install WinZip&quot;. there is a direct link to download FileZilla from their site, if you click show additional (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;filezilla-project.org&#x2F;download.php?show_all=1). Anyone else seeing this?
======
Corvus
It's not just Filezilla. I have been using PDFCreator for years, and the
latest installer from SourceForge has more adware, spam, and crapware than I
have ever seen. It replaces your browser and email handler, adds Windows file
handlers, and I don't know what else. I tried removing everything, and opening
files still shows me ads for crapware. I tried to post a warning on the
SourceForge review page,
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/reviews](http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/reviews),
but they have removed all posts.

I don't know if this is SourceForge's or PDFCreator's doing, but I will never
download anything from the site again.

------
bdfh42
Looks like some misrepresentation going on here.

What the download is not is FileZilla - but a piece of software with an
Ask.com copyright (as you pointed out).

Looks scammy and scummy - why would Sourceforge get involved with this sort of
stuff?

~~~
tiernano
guessing its money... you can skip the winzip installer, but i stopped the
install and downloaded the real installer...

